

Federated SPARQL queries in your browser - sktrdie
http://ruben.verborgh.org/blog/2015/06/09/federated-sparql-queries-in-your-browser/

======
sktrdie
This is cool because it breaks the complex SPARQL query into sub-patterns and
it then sends multiple HTTP requests to several web-services, and results are
streamed back. Here's an example:

[http://bit.ly/cubist-works](http://bit.ly/cubist-works)

Each web-service speaks a protocol (called triple pattern fragments) which is
lightweight for servers to run (it's only a match of triples), and therefore
has lots of availability - they can serve lots of requests/sec.

